# Citizen Eco-drive Bl5250-02l



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Dear B&B (Best and Brightest - I know, creeping start),

Does anyone wear the Citizen Eco-Drive BL5250-02L?

I am considering a purchase as I'm getting leanings towards a 'sports' watch on sports leather, plus the techy angle really appeals. Any musings on the model or on EcoDrive in general? Anyone with any decent wrist shots?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

StevenJJ said:


> Dear B&B (Best and Brightest - I know, creeping start),
> 
> Does anyone wear the Citizen Eco-Drive BL5250-02L?
> 
> I am considering a purchase as I'm getting leanings towards a 'sports' watch on sports leather, plus the techy angle really appeals. Any musings on the model or on EcoDrive in general? Anyone with any decent wrist shots?


If you can resist the temptation for 2/3 days then I should be able to tell you first hand what one of these is like as I'll be getting this exact model from another forum member (I'm trading another watch for it). I've never had an eco-drive chronograph before so I'm interested to see what it's like ....... watch this space!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

great looking watches .the eco drive system is really reliable and never have to worry about it my zilla just runs and runs.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

I've had a couple of eco-drives ( not this model) and they are very good value for the money. I've still got one (boxed away now) but they are good looking and extremely accurate which i like. I find thatthey are genearllay a bit lightweight to wear but the one I have kept is a divers model and this one does have some weight so you know you are wearing a watch.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> I've had a couple of eco-drives ( not this model) and they are very good value for the money. I've still got one (boxed away now) but they are good looking and extremely accurate which i like. I find thatthey are genearllay a bit lightweight to wear but the one I have kept is a divers model and this one does have some weight so you know you are wearing a watch.


Well I love my eco-drive, the wife bought me it for a birthday about three years ago.Really good timekeeper.However since I've started to wear my new find Seiko, its been in a drawer for two weeks and it had stopped !!! As soon as I put it back on and went outside-Hey Presto back to normal. I forgot it needs a light source to keep it going!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If you like a similar model with orange markers, titanium case, check out the Eco Drive AT0660-05E.

Don't own either model, but do have the BL1181-56LT, PC (now maybe discontinued). Can say it's one of my most trouble-free watches. Once the initial charge-up and calendar/ time setting was performed in the year 2005, it has remained within +/- a minute or less (close enough for me) of my atomic clock. Only time I have to reset it is twice a year for DST, and it has an "independent hour hand" feature for that. Of course, it's always exposed to light except during some night hours or if covered by a long-sleve shirt/jacket. The two power-save modes help conserve power during those hours of non-exposure to light.


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for all input - looks like the EcoDrives have some informed supporters.

Mods - if this is against The Rules please mod my post - no ill intent.

Approx four days after I made the Topic this relevant





 has appeared which gives great views of the watch in question and its stablemate.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

For grins, here's the orange marker model AT0660-05E. Similar layout? (image bluedial's)

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5240/ci...nvaschrono2.jpg


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I have several eco drives and have found them all to be very reliable and accurate I have however had to have my Eco Zilla in for a service to have a new rechargable power cell fitted but it is a few years old now


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

mickyh7 said:


> its been in a drawer for two weeks and it had stopped


Stopped?

Was this the "hibernate" feature where the hands stop but the movement keeps track of time and the hands correct themselves when the watch detects light again?


----------

